# Nov. 1 Flounder Action



## oceankayaker84

November 1,

Fished near the GSC today and boy oh boy was there a crowd. Put the yak in at 7:30 am and fished hard to around noon. Ended up with 12 keeper flounder (10 biggest retained, the other 2 I gave to a nice guy letting me fish near him :biggrin. The 10 fish ranged from 16" to 19". First pic is of the initial 12 I had caught in the morning.

All fish were taken with red & white tout tails tipped with finger mullet in about 8 to 10' of water with 4' visibility in some areas. Most consistent bites were along the major drop offs. Will be back out there tomorrow for sure. 

Hope everyone else got to tear em up too! :cheers:


----------



## Hooked on Reds

Nice Post, Congrats!

I'll have to let my wife know the flounder are in, she's a flatfish fanatic while I target those big trout in the winter/


----------



## XtremeAngler

You're making me drool....
Were they hitting live bait or plastics?


----------



## oceankayaker84

*Both*

Red & white tout tails tipped with live finger mullet worked the best; carolina rigged live finger mullet, and Gulp's worked too.

Fishing with just the finger mullet resulted in alot of undersized fish as well.


----------



## sandollr

Wow! What a great haul! Sure wish I had a couple of those under a broiler right now. Good job!


----------



## downonlove

GSC*?*


----------



## oceankayaker84

Galveston Ship Channel


----------



## MAKO 23

downonlove said:


> GSC*?*


Galveston ship channel ?


----------



## MAKO 23

Where did you launch?


----------



## captgigger

isn't that considered 2 over your limit if you catch 12 and give 2 away?


----------



## LarryWelch

Nice report and pics.


----------



## The Machine

super!


----------



## MAKO 23

captgigger said:


> isn't that considered 2 over your limit if you catch 12 and give 2 away?


 It's not how many you catch , it's how many you keep.


----------



## captgigger

MAKO 23 said:


> It's not how many you catch , it's how many you keep.


so if i catch 20 and give 10 to the game warden that catches me i'm legal?


----------



## jhbarc

*He Broke the LAW!!*



MAKO 23 said:


> It's not how many you catch , it's how many you keep.


You need to read the Regs. What OK84 did is clearly illegal. When he placed the eleventh Flounder on that stringer he was over his limit.


----------



## Hullahopper

Lights, camera, action! Oceanyaker, you should have known this is what was gonna happen with that post. There are many of them over here and they come mostly at night...........mostly


----------



## Mantaray

Give the man a breather and a chance to tell his side first. How do you know he was not with someone else? Looks like a couple of flounders were not on the stringer, maybe his partner just threw'em on there for picture. Can't expect someone to tell every single detail of his trip in a few paragraphs therefore no one could come to any conclusion.

Good job Oceanyaker. Keep the report coming.


----------



## SLEDGE HAMMER

sweet stringer!!!


----------



## jhbarc

*Give me a break*



oceankayaker84 said:


> November 1,
> 
> Fished near the GSC today and boy oh boy was there a crowd. Put the yak in at 7:30 am and fished hard to around noon. Ended up with 12 keeper flounder (10 biggest retained, the other 2 I gave to a nice guy letting me fish near him :biggrin. The 10 fish ranged from 16" to 19". First pic is of the initial 12 I had caught in the morning.
> 
> All fish were taken with red & white tout tails tipped with finger mullet in about 8 to 10' of water with 4' visibility in some areas. Most consistent bites were along the major drop offs. Will be back out there tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Hope everyone else got to tear em up too! :cheers:


The key sentence in his report is :" First pic is of the initial *12* *I* had caught in the morning." With the reported condition of our Flounder stocks it amazes me that 2Coolers would defend this. And to the Junior Game Warden comment I feel I have an obligation to address an obvious violation of the Regs. It is our responsibility as fishermen to be good stewards of the resources we want to enjoy. I pointed this out only to help educate not to slam any one. While ignorance of the laws that regulate and ensure our continued ability to enjoy fishing may sound like a viable excuse. It is the responsibility of each and every one of us to know the regs and follow them. I am not a Game Warden just a fisherman who tries to enjoy his passion within the guidelines issued by Texas Parks And Wildlife.


----------



## downonlove

sorry im kinda slow. ..so after catching 10, you cant fish for fun after that? Or you couldd but just not give the extra's to someone else?


----------



## Jay d

*catch and keep?*

Seems to me a person that "keeps" over the limit to give some to his neighbor or to the guy at the ramp, or similar, has broken the laws! Under that scenario I could kill 10 or 15 deer and take them home to give to my neighbors!!

Looks to me like the guy just caught his ten and gave some to the guy next to him and I would bet he did not have 12 on a stringer!! Now, for an astute person that post here that would be terminally stupid!!

Yeah, I have caught a limit and the kept fishing and threw them all back! Yeah, on a guided trip the 4 or 5 of us all caught a limit and probably some were not my fish, but a collection that totaled a limit for all of us!

Flounder are hurting right now and it really makes no real sense to put a bigger hurt on them. By the way, is a picture and written statement evidence??

Anyway, congrats on a good day of flounder fishing!


----------



## Bluffer

thats awesome there. on plastics?


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Great report, but after this one I bet there won't be anymore. 
Wish I could catch some flounder like that. 10 or less of course. LOL
Steve


----------



## oceankayaker84

*Clarification*

Okay guys, I'm stupid for taken a pic of 12 flounder and sayin that I caught them so let me explain what happened and maybe its still illegal, maybe not, I honestly don't know.

I NEVER strung 12 fish, only 10. The last 2 I gave away right after I caught them. I literally caught them and handed them to the guy. We left the water together with my 10 and his 7 fish (2 of which I caught) on SEPARATE stringers. He was standing right next to me when I took the picture. He offered to take a photo of me with the fish that I (12 fish) caught but I refused since it would give away were my spot was, no matter which way I faced. Blacking out the scenery was too much effort:biggrin:

If this is illegal, I'm sorry. I know the bags and limits of fish and I NEVER strung or boxed more than 10 fish. What's the difference if 2 guys on a boat catch 20 flounder, and 1 of the guys catches 18 of those fish, while the other catches 2????? Seems to be the same thing to me, but I've known to be wrongsad_smiles


----------



## cfred

As nice as the weather has been you'd think more people would be out fishing so they wouldn't be so cranky! Don't worry about them and nice report, and pic. You were perfectly fine with what you did, I agree with the two guys in a boat scenario. Keep those reports coming....


----------



## MAKO 23

captgigger said:


> so if i catch 20 and give 10 to the game warden that catches me i'm legal?


No, but if you give two of them to someone before you have more than ten you would never have more the limit.


----------



## castaway300

someone pass me some popcorn.
this is a great board, what make it great
is hullapoppers comment and pics
i love it
tight lines


----------



## jabx1962

oceankayaker84 said:


> He offered to take a photo of me with the fish that I (12 fish) caught but I refused since it would give away were my spot was, no matter which way I faced. Blacking out the scenery was too much effort sad_smiles





oceankayaker84 said:


> 10/31/2008 I fished all morning long in the Galveston Ship Channel near A&M


By "definition", you are a Poacher. As far as keeping your "Spot" a secret...uhh...Ok...

The Flounder are in all the predictable places, and it's not a secret that the GSC is a full of Flounder.


----------



## Gilbert

jabx1962 said:


> By "definition", you are a Poacher. As far as keeping your "Spot" a secret...uhh...Ok...
> 
> The Flounder are in all the predictable places, and it's not a secret that the GSC is a full of Flounder.


how is he a poacher?


----------



## jabx1962

Gilbert said:


> how is he a poacher?


Are you trying to start something Gilbert?


----------



## Gilbert

jabx1962 said:


> Are you trying to start something Gilbert?


never


----------



## jabx1962

Gilbert said:


> never


To answer your question.

Over-Harvesting is considered Poaching. And I don't make up the Rules.:spineyes:


----------



## mastercylinder60

the reason for limits is to conserve our fishing resource. *a* fisherman is allowed to catch and keep 10 flounder. you are allowed to catch as many as you are able to catch, but anything above this limit caught by a single fisherman should be released back to its habitat.

if you catch 30 flounder and give limits of 10 away to two less saavy fisherman, you are being a nice guy, but you are technically in violation of the law. those 20 flounder should be released, not given away. each fisherman needs to catch his own fish.


----------



## captgigger

Hullahopper said:


> Lights, camera, action! Oceanyaker, you should have known this is what was gonna happen with that post. There are many of them over here and they come mostly at night...........mostly


looks like we found the junior game warden.


----------



## reel lax

*Hey oceankayaker84, nice report and pics. Looks like you had a great day. Wish I could have been there too. Again thanks for the report.*


----------



## elpescador073

mastercylinder said:


> the reason for limits is to conserve our fishing resource. *a* fisherman is allowed to catch and keep 10 flounder. you are allowed to catch as many as you are able to catch, but anything above this limit caught by a single fisherman should be released back to its habitat.
> 
> if you catch 30 flounder and give limits of 10 away to two less saavy fisherman, you are being a nice guy, but you are technically in violation of the law. those 20 flounder should be released, not given away. each fisherman needs to catch his own fish.


I'm with my neighbor on this one!!!!


----------



## onemeanfisher

That man broke the law he should be hung by treble hooks.......lol


----------



## spitfire

sweet!


----------



## Yellowtail

Well I've been on charter boats quite a few times. The captain and their deck handlers kept telling everyone to keep fishing for snappers, even if they've caught their limit, so that they could at the end, count the fish and give'em to those who did not have limit or did not catch anything. It was funny to see a guy who'd gotten sea sick the moment the boat hit the first wave. He puked nonstop and slept on the table the entire trip, but guess what, at the end he went home with 2 good size red snappers and a shark. Now tell me all those people on that charter boat were poachers. 

Well some of you junior wardens out there could pull out their bibles and point this and that but let's see if you could stand at the dock and haul the entire charter boat fishermen and its captain to jail. 

Here's another scenario: My brother once a year, comes down to TX for a Thanksgiving vacation. He usually asks me to take him to a flounder fishing trip as it's our annual habit. He purchases a one day fishing license at Buckees and off we go to our flounder spot. We wade side by side and I usually get my limit by noon. Well he's no saltwater fisherman, let alone a flounder fisherman. When I get my limit I would keep fishing and handover my flounder to his stringer. Some year we go home with 2 limits, but most just one and a half or so. I would be a nut to stop fishing and just sit on the beach to watch him having a hard time just hooking up...his bait. 
Would I do this with a junior warden standing there watching? Hell no, I'm no nuts. But come'on, it's just common sense people. You can tell to my face all the rules you know but it won't stop me. Like someone said before, there are human factors involved in all of this. You can criticize a man for telling an honest fishing report, but I don't think you could stop him from doing the same on this next fishing trip.


----------



## JimD

Try a drop shot rig for extra fun. Use heavy jig on the bottom and come one up the line and tie a straight hook with no weight just like you would on a regular drop shot rig. 

Used to run red and white on bottom and glow and ch on the top rig. Used to take shrimp cut them up and salt them for a few days so the pieces would stay on the hook and last.

Can be funk to throw from a kayak but can be interesting to help figure out what they are biting that day.


----------



## bedicheck

Yellowtail said:


> You can tell to my face all the rules you know but it won't stop me. Like someone said before, there are human factors involved in all of this.


no offense, but that's messed up. if everyone had this attitude, the fish wouldn't be around too long.


----------



## muddnasty

you guys tickle me


----------



## hilldo

Is this any different than when I gave my one teal to my hunting partners since they had two birds and three would make a bigger meal?


----------



## scubaru

Nothing at all wrong with what you did, except for when you thought it was good idea to share it w/ a bunch of desk jockeys w/ flatty envy. It's no different than pooling fish or culling a limit.


----------



## shorty70

Amen...


----------



## Yellowtail

bedicheck said:


> no offense, but that's messed up. if everyone had this attitude, the fish wouldn't be around too long.


I agree with scubaru. That particular quote applies to my situation. I spend $25 worth of gas, $14 worth of baits, my brother spend $15 for nonresident fishing license, so don't you think we should make the most out of our trip? Flounders would still be around for you to enjoy after our annual trip, that's what one day limit for.

Now if you haven't heard my story and see 2 wade fishermen walking to their truck each holding a limit stringer, any wrong with that picture? We were stopped and checked by game wardens at least twice out of the past 5 years and they didn't see anything wrong in our cooler. What we did was just common sense.

Now if I were to get 2 limits by myself, then walk around asking each of the wade fisherman if they have their limit, if not I would share a few so that all of these strangers could go home with a limit. Now that's a different attitude.

You haven't told me if all those party boat fishermen were poachers by keeping on fishing after they've caught their limit. If you haul them off to jail to make an example then there won't be any party boats left.

Besides party boats, imagine the staggering number of personal boats out there each with 2 or 3 or 4 people each. Do you think they're following all the rules & not sharing? You would be a nut to think so. My story is just one out of the million. I'm just more honest than the other 999,999 that's all.


----------



## captgigger

Yellowtail said:


> I agree with scubaru. That particular quote applies to my situation. I spend $25 worth of gas, $14 worth of baits, my brother spend $15 for nonresident fishing license, so don't you think we should make the most out of our trip? Flounders would still be around for you to enjoy after our annual trip, that's what one day limit for.
> 
> Now if you haven't heard my story and see 2 wade fishermen walking to their truck each holding a limit stringer, any wrong with that picture? We were stopped and checked by game wardens at least twice out of the past 5 years and they didn't see anything wrong in our cooler. What we did was just common sense.
> 
> Now if I were to get 2 limits by myself, then walk around asking each of the wade fisherman if they have their limit, if not I would share a few so that all of these strangers could go home with a limit. Now that's a different attitude.
> 
> You haven't told me if all those party boat fishermen were poachers by keeping on fishing after they've caught their limit. If you haul them off to jail to make an example then there won't be any party boats left.
> 
> Besides party boats, imagine the staggering number of personal boats out there each with 2 or 3 or 4 people each. Do you think they're following all the rules & not sharing? You would be a nut to think so. My story is just one out of the million. I'm just more honest than the other 999,999 that's all.


i agree with you for the most part. however, *in the original post* it was said that fish were given to the nice guy fishing next to him (stranger). that doesn't sound like his brother like you are talking about. does it to you?


----------



## BigGarwood

Well what if he had ten, hooked a bigger one, took one off the stringer and gave it to the other guy, then put the bigger one caught on his string, he still has ten, then did the same, just like in a fishing tournament, you keep em till you catch bigger ones to replace the dinks, chill out folks give the man a Break!


----------



## Yellowtail

I have given a couple of flounders to a stranger before. One day my tackle box drifted away & gone while I was just started to wade. Thanks to a stranger who gave me a couple of treble hooks so I didn't have to go home empty-handed with a bucket full of mullets. I gave him a couple of fish at the end because he was using shrimps and it didn't work. Different situations warrant different responses. Again, just some common sense in our every day's lives.


----------



## jhbarc

This information is taken directly from the TPWD REGULATIONS.
The bag limit for a guided fishing party is equal to the total number of persons in the boat licensed to fish or otherwise exempt from holding a license minus each fishing guide and fishing guide deckhand multiplied by the bag limit for each species harvested. 
It is unlawful to take, attempt to take, or possess fish and other aquatic life within a protected length limit, in greater numbers, by any other means, or at any time or place while fishing on or in public waters other than as indicated in this guide. 
It is unlawful to land by boat or person any fish taken from public water within a protected length limit, or in excess of the daily bag limit or possession limit established for those fish in Texas, regardless of the state or country in which they were caught. 
*It is illegal to be in possession of a number of fish that exceeds the daily limit while actually fishing.*


----------



## DPG

He would have been legal a few years ago before they changed the possession limit for flounder from 20 to 10.


Possession limit is twice the daily bag on game and non-game fish, except as provided in this guide. 

c Flounder special regulation: The possession limit for flounder is 10 fish.


----------



## boashna

good job , I wished the jr game warden would hush since I don't want to hear them the guy is old enough to drive so he is old enough to think and I don't need them to upset a guy who took 20 minutes out of his time to post here free of charge . every body give him a Tums up and chew want it be spell checker , grammar checker, rule checker at once . If you agree and want more post from him then do something to keep the post rolling


----------



## Gilbert

tums up. :slimer:


----------



## James Howell

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gilbert said:


> tums up. :slimer:


----------



## jabx1962

There is a new law just enacted by Texas Parks and Wildlife called the "Spread the Wealth" limit.

This means a person can catch and retain more than the daily bag limit as set in the By Laws and Regulations as long as they have a person they can give the resource away to. 

Makes alot of sense to me. 

Next on the books is the "5 FISH Aggregate" law.

Going by some of the replies on this thread , it's very clear who the liberals and conservatives are.


----------



## elpescador073

So i guess all yall that think this was ok are also wondering why the he!! tp&w are teaming up with this tourney to help with the population of flounder.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=183880


----------



## bedicheck

my apologies, if the rule is that you can catch and give away as many fish as you want, as long as you only end up with one limit, then i am wrong. i admit it.


----------



## scubaru

tums up chew u then, keep the post rolling!


----------



## Fubar

Awesome haul!!!

But, maybe next time if you catch more than the legal 10 on your stringer....just let them go. Just because you're good at catching and the other guy isn't, well he'll have to learn. Have fun catching, just think about the future generations of fish. Those are breeding fish migrating; so 1,2, even 5 yrs from now, you could be catching the offspring. So let a few get by and you'll be able to have another awesome day of floundering at GSC. Keep only what you plan on eating. 

If I give fish away, I give from my daily limit. No more.


----------



## abz400

nice catch


----------



## Mrschasintail

Beautiful catch. Nice report. I bet you wished you'd never posted it.


----------



## LaAngler

BigGarwood said:


> Well what if he had ten, hooked a bigger one, took one off the stringer and gave it to the other guy, then put the bigger one caught on his string, he still has ten, then did the same, just like in a fishing tournament, you keep em till you catch bigger ones to replace the dinks, chill out folks give the man a Break!


:cheers:


----------



## oceankayaker84

Mrschasintail said:


> Beautiful catch. Nice report. I bet you wished you'd never posted it.


Yep; but I will keep reporting.


----------



## DatDude

I wouldn't waste my time..just tell ur buddys not the million of a holes on the internet


oceankayaker84 said:


> Yep; but I will keep reporting.


----------



## Dell

not sure how you can get a tout and still tip it with a mullet, any chance you can post of sample picture, most of the mullet I have been catching were huge

I have just been using some red beads prior to the hook with the mullet hooked through the tail


----------



## trio-assassin

jhbarc said:


> You need to read the Regs. What OK84 did is clearly illegal. When he placed the eleventh Flounder on that stringer he was over his limit.


Just one question for jhbarc. When did OK84 ever state that he put the eleventh flounder on his stringer?


----------



## Captain Dave

Way to light up the board ! Awesome report andf pics, Peeps keep coming back for more.. 

Glad you got to limit out a few times.. 

BTW.. Cost of a small box freezer will cost alott less than the fish / meat inside.. Stock up for the winter months... 

Peace


----------



## jhbarc

*You are right.*



trio-assassin said:


> Just one question for jhbarc. When did OK84 ever state that he put the eleventh flounder on his stringer?


 My bad on that point but regaurdless of weather he put it on his stringer he ratained more than his leagl limit. Once he had 10 on his stringer he was obligated to relaese all other flounder he caught that day. It is not legal or ethical to help a fellow fisherman fill his limit unless you are on a paid charter the way I read the regs. There was a very good article in Texas Saltwater fishing (Gulf coast Connections) on this very topic. I will try to find it and post it.:headknock


----------



## trio-assassin

so could a game warden actually give u a citation for giving two fish away to someone fishing next to u such as OK84 did? Personally i dont think OK84 really did anything wrong, but i understand all of the responses, considering the future of flounder in our bays.


----------



## Roby

I always out fish my fishing partners. We always come back with limits of trout, reds and flounder. I am a thief, a down right low life scum sucking snake's belly of a man. What a bunch of pompous..............


----------



## Bigwater

Let's move to the next question for our astute students of the rescource for those of us like Roby above...
Was the form filled out?...well was it?? 
What many here have knot mentioned is with any kind of game transfer you are now required to fill out the form for fish also. This may very well be where you broke the law.

Biggie


----------



## bedicheck

I think this post went in 2 directions. Some people were mistaken about the rules, like me, and jumped to conclusions. Others, though, I think were saying, I dont care what the rules say, I can break them, and that's ok as long as no one finds out, and no one has a right to criticize me. That bothers me. You can justify any crime with that rationalization.


----------



## spuds

*The TPWD regs are pretty clear that you can only share your catch to fill out limits on a guided charter trip. *

*Oceankayaker84 seems like he is repentant for his error and I think he has learned something. Helping others become better, more responsible fishermen is what these boards are all about.*

*FWIW here is what the regulations say:*

*Possession of Fish*

The bag limit for a guided fishing party is equal to the total number of persons in the boat licensed to fish or otherwise exempt from holding a license minus each fishing guide and fishing guide deckhand multiplied by the bag limit for each species harvested.
It is unlawful to take, attempt to take, or possess fish and other aquatic life within a protected length limit, in greater numbers, by any other means, or at any time or place while fishing on or in public waters other than as indicated in this guide.
It is unlawful to land by boat or person any fish taken from public water within a protected length limit, or in excess of the daily bag limit or possession limit established for those fish in Texas, regardless of the state or country in which they were caught.
It is unlawful to possess a finfish of any species taken from public water, except broadbill swordfish, shark, or king mackerel that has the head or tail removed until such person finally lands the catch on the mainland, a peninsula, or barrier island not including jetties or piers and does not transport the catch by boat. Broadbill swordfish, shark, and king mackerel may have the head or tail removed but the carcass must remain intact - the fish may not be filleted
*It is illegal to be in possession of a number of fish that exceeds the daily limit while actually fishing.*
 
*As far as those that say it's OK to break Fish and Game laws.......:frown: *


----------



## Bigwater

A person may give, leave, receive, or possess any species of legally taken wildlife resource, or part of the resource, that is required to have a tag or permit attached or that is protected by a bag or possession limit if the wildlife resource is accompanied by a Wildlife Resource Document (WRD)







(PDF 174.9 KB) from the person who killed or caught the wildlife resource. 

For deer, turkey, or antelope, a properly executed *WRD* shall accompany the wildlife resource or part of the resource until it reaches its *final destination* and it is *finally processed* (see definitions).
*NO WRD is required* to possess a wildlife resource that is required to be tagged if the wildlife resource is tagged.

For all other wildlife resources, a properly executed *WRD* shall accompany the wildlife resource until it reaches the possessor's permanent residence or a cold storage/processing facility, except:
*NO WRD is required* if a person receiving the wildlife resource does not exceed the possession limit (exception: see Migratory Game Birds - Documentation).

A person may use the online WRD form







(PDF 174.9 KB) or a hand written *WRD* document that includes the same required information may be used.


----------



## Yellowtail

bedicheck said:


> I think this post went in 2 directions. Some people were mistaken about the rules, like me, and jumped to conclusions. Others, though, I think were saying, I dont care what the rules say, I can break them, and that's ok as long as no one finds out, and no one has a right to criticize me. That bothers me. You can justify any crime with that rationalization.


You can criticize all you want, nobody could stop you, but the reality is, I don't think you could change much. Millions of boaters and waders would continue to share the fish they catch whether they're brothers, father & son, paying back a favor, etc.. but people would act the way common senses warrant them to act.

I made that point so you're aware that OK84 and I are no single cases. Some of you just don't hear about it often on this forum because people are aware of the jr wardens and knew they would get criticized the moment they hit 'submit'. So it seemed OK for a guy to spread 4 limits in front of him, posted the picture on this forum without mentioning that he was the lone fisherman or with just only one other partner, fished one day rather than over the entire weekend, and received praises from everyone. Come'on people, wake up and see the reality. More details please. How did he survived thousands of mosquitoes and camping in his truck for the entire weekend? No shower for 3 days? How was that ready-to-eat meal? Just because he posted a report those hawk eyes could not find any fault in it doesn't mean he followed all the rules. Isn't it true that most rule breakers are liars?

I shared with my brother on our one and only annual trip. I have to admit I'm no saint when I spent all that money and gas. I had to make my trip worth while and that's the reality. More details? Well I said I handed my brother the fish, but that was to make short and an unclear statement. More details? I handed him the rod as soon as I detected a bite, to let him set hook, fight the fish and put on his stringer to enjoy his annual trip. Mr jr warden, can I now say this: "I don't care what rules you say to my face, I would do the same on my next annual trip"?

That doesn't mean I disregarded the laws. When I fish at any other time, I do not share a single fish even with my closest fishing partner. We wade sometimes together sometimes in different directions, catch our own fish, come back, talk about it a little and go on our separate ways.

Now tell me this rationalization: What difference does it make when TPWD allows 60 people on a party boat to share their catch and not 2 guys on a personal boat or 2 guys on a wading trip? Doesn't it sound like: It's OK for a group of 60 people to rob a bank and share the wealth. But it's not OK for 2 guys to rob a bank as they would be considered bank robbers and would be hunted down by the FBI?

The guys who designed the rules are no saints themselves, they were likely to succumb to lobbyists and interest groups. It's the little guys who could barely afford fishing that hurt, no wonder why the number of fishing license went way down to the point that they had to advertise to get more fishermen.

Now I can tell you this, for all those who have read this thread, be sure from now on those fishing reports you see will be full of deceptions, exaggeration, i.e., I went with my partner when in fact I was by myself.

Is mr jr warden still bothered? Well he could discuss this: "when do the fish becomes someone's property - after biting the bait or after having been set hook by the person holding the rod?". You could discuss all you want without my inputs.


----------



## squidmotion

it's probably not gonna matter anyway... we'll be eating nothing but rice soon enough.


----------



## jhbarc

*Legaly Taken Wildlife Resource*



Bigwater said:


> A person may give, leave, receive, or possess any species of legally taken wildlife resource, or part of the resource, that is required to have a tag or permit attached or that is protected by a bag or possession limit if the wildlife resource is accompanied by a Wildlife Resource Document (WRD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PDF 174.9 KB) from the person who killed or caught the wildlife resource.
> 
> For deer, turkey, or antelope, a properly executed *WRD* shall accompany the wildlife resource or part of the resource until it reaches its *final destination* and it is *finally processed* (see definitions).
> *NO WRD is required* to possess a wildlife resource that is required to be tagged if the wildlife resource is tagged.
> 
> For all other wildlife resources, a properly executed *WRD* shall accompany the wildlife resource until it reaches the possessor's permanent residence or a cold storage/processing facility, except:
> *NO WRD is required* if a person receiving the wildlife resource does not exceed the possession limit (exception: see Migratory Game Birds - Documentation).
> 
> A person may use the online WRD form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PDF 174.9 KB) or a hand written *WRD* document that includes the same required information may be used.


I highlighted in red the key part of this reg. "Legaly taken wildlife resource."


----------



## TheAnt

Hey is that a scrambler XT? Thinkin about getting one for myself


----------



## dbarham

captgigger said:


> isn't that considered 2 over your limit if you catch 12 and give 2 away?


 pass the popcorn i love this JW bickering.


----------



## captgigger

dbarham said:


> pass the popcorn i love this JW bickering.


isn't it funny!!!!


----------



## hockeyref999

Dudes, cut the guy some slack. We all need to respect the limits, and I do, but I don't think he intended to abuse the resource. No "good deed" goes unpunished...


----------



## scubaru

It's all Obama's fault. _( don't know if this really applies, but it's my new go-to phrase!)_


----------

